# Failed FE October 2013



## snarea (Dec 7, 2013)

If you failed what was your score? Mine was 118/240


----------



## ddykes_coogs (Dec 8, 2013)

I failed, I received a 69 from the Texas Board of Engineers my actual score was 114/240.


----------



## snarea (Dec 8, 2013)

I got 118 out of 240...or a 49.2 %. How did you calcultate 114/240 to be a 69%


----------



## ddykes_coogs (Dec 8, 2013)

My raw score was around 47.5% but the curved score from the Texas Board of Engineers was a 69


----------



## snarea (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh ok. We were both close in passing. I will take this exam next year, maybe after I hear from people of how the cbt fe exam was. Im a bit worried about it.


----------



## Iceman0502 (Dec 9, 2013)

I failed also with a 107/240 or 44.5%. Its pretty annoying, but its my first time taking it after being out of school for 7 years and studying on my own.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 9, 2013)

Take a review course. School of PE is awesome. It is worth it, especially if you've been out of school.


----------



## snarea (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks John Q. Will def look into school of PE. Iceman I have been out of school since 2007. It is pretty tough.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 9, 2013)

snarea,

I agree with John Q.

I just passed the EIT and I've been out of school since 2004. I took the School of PE online review class and found it helpful. I studied a lot before taking the class so it was more of a review and did not feel overwhelming. My studying also included several full length practice tests to help me get used to time management.

Good luck.


----------



## dana (Dec 9, 2013)

I took Testmasters Review course and I passed the first time back in 2011, I just studied for only two months and I was out of school for 16 years.


----------



## snarea (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Matt267. Any idea what grade passing was this time around?


----------



## snarea (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Dana. I haven't heard of testmasters but will also look more into it


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 9, 2013)

FWIW I banked on the Testmasters course I signed up for and didn't study very much previous to the start of the course. Mind you this course says it's meant to teach you as if you've been out of school for years. Anyway a week from the course they informed me that there wasn't enough people for my location (Philadelphia, huge city obviously) and I could take it in DC or Richmond Va. So I had to scramble on less than 2 months time. So keep that in mind if you used the in person Testmasters.


----------



## ryno (Dec 9, 2013)

Still waiting for my results (Massachusetts) but I did the school of PE online review class (night session). I was pleased with the course.


----------



## snarea (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck ryno. Hope you passed. Definitely will look into one of these courses. Studying on my own didn't work for me. Hopefully next time I pass this test


----------



## snarea (Dec 9, 2013)

Wowwww school of PE will set me back about $1200 ???.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 9, 2013)

snarea said:


> Wowwww school of PE will set me back about $1200 ???.


Look at it as an investment.


----------



## ARE E (Dec 10, 2013)

4th time taking the test... Failed. How do you know what the curve is? Seriously at a loss


----------



## NikT (Dec 11, 2013)

I've been out of school for 7yrs and passed on my first attempt! What worked really well for me was getting the testmasters notes and studying that. Couldn't afford the class so had to do what I had to do. I think testmasters teaches you how to pass not necessarily engineering. If you can afford the class I would STRONGLY recommend it. If not, try to get the notes like I did and study hard! I studied for 5months (first 4mo was using the FERM). Didn't actually understand any of the problems in the FERM until I got the testmasters notes. Anyway don't give up and have faith! "Faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen." Hebrews11:1


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 11, 2013)

Still no word from PA yet, my scores have been 116, 121, and 119. I feel like I'm 5 questions or so off from the mark. Ugh, nervous waiting for the email. I think I'm going to pass out as I'm routing the site to see my result.


----------



## jperry1221 (Dec 11, 2013)

gpoli111 said:


> Still no word from PA yet, my scores have been 116, 121, and 119. I feel like I'm 5 questions or so off from the mark. Ugh, nervous waiting for the email. I think I'm going to pass out as I'm routing the site to see my result.


The last time I failed in October 2010; I failed with 126 points. I felt I was real close too.


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 11, 2013)

jperry1221 said:


> gpoli111 said:
> 
> 
> > Still no word from PA yet, my scores have been 116, 121, and 119. I feel like I'm 5 questions or so off from the mark. Ugh, nervous waiting for the email. I think I'm going to pass out as I'm routing the site to see my result.
> ...


Which state?


----------



## jperry1221 (Dec 12, 2013)

gpoli111 said:


> jperry1221 said:
> 
> 
> > gpoli111 said:
> ...


Louisiana


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 12, 2013)

NJ Here...

April '13 Other Disciplines Failed 126/240 = 52.5%

Oct '13 Other Disciplines PASSED

Been out of school for 10 years. I used EITEXPERTS the first time. Was much needed as I needed to be TAUGHT all of the material. The 2nd time i skipped the eitexperts as I knew i simply needed to do more problems. And I got it this time.

I know Lindberg says you need a 50% to pass, but my feeling is that to pass you need a 60% or 144/240.

Don't be discouraged folks, you can do it too. Just have to put in the work. Best of Luck in the future.


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 13, 2013)

So far the highest reported failing score is 118. It's crazy to me that Texas gives you the scaled %, that basically tells you the cut for that exam, in that region. Also 114 pts = 69% scaled mean 116 was passing for that state or region. And in the past people have reported 133 failing scores. That's a HUGE variance


----------



## NovaNP (Dec 14, 2013)

I took the Oct '13 test in NJ. Failed with 119 pts 49.58% raw score. PCS did not post a scaled scored so I can't calculate the NJ passing score. I remember reading or hearing that the avg. passing raw score was between 47% to 50%.

Gotta bounce back and take this again in April/May '14. No games here, I'm determined to pass the next time.

Does anybody have any study guide recommendations for the '14 FE CBT electrical/computer exam? What is the best way to study for this new format? IMO PPI looks to be the most organized company out there. I bought their FE package with the On demand videos and I thought it was good, although the videos were a bit out dated. (I swear I heard the guy fart during one of the videos) I created my own studying strategy and schedule based on opinions and advice from those who have passed the exam in PA/NJ/NY. I logged in approximately 160 hours of studying.

Anywho, I'm looking for a structured studying review/course this time around. Thoughts? Any advice is welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2013)

Nova,

Ncees has cbt practice tests available that might help you get used to the format. PPI has also been advertising material for the new format. Good luck.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 16, 2013)

NovaNP said:


> I took the Oct '13 test in NJ. Failed with 119 pts 49.58% raw score. PCS did not post a scaled scored so I can't calculate the NJ passing score. I remember reading or hearing that the avg. passing raw score was between 47% to 50%.
> 
> Gotta bounce back and take this again in April/May '14. No games here, I'm determined to pass the next time.
> 
> ...




I know Lyndberg book says 50%, but I think thats outdated. I myself got a 53% and failed once. I do believe reading the past failed threads, the highest failing score i recall seeing was a 133/240 = 56%. I think you need a 60% (144/240) to pass.

What's your strategy? Post your diagnostic report


----------



## gpoli111 (Dec 16, 2013)

wirelessengineer, I doubt 60% is the cut. We'd hear of many more people with scores in the low 130's, upper 120's. However, most of the posts are high 110s and mid to low 120s. IMO at least


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 16, 2013)

gpoli111 said:


> wirelessengineer, I doubt 60% is the cut. We'd hear of many more people with scores in the low 130's, upper 120's. However, most of the posts are high 110s and mid to low 120s. IMO at least




Honestly, worrying about the cut score, is worthless anyhow. You shouldn't be worrying about the least you need to pass, you need to worry about knowing the material. What does your diagnostic report show?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2013)

considering the test format and content are changing, reviewing the diagnostic reprt needs to be tailered to the new test topic breakouts. there are some categories that aren't likely to matter anymore.


----------



## wirelessengineer21 (Dec 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> considering the test format and content are changing, reviewing the diagnostic reprt needs to be tailered to the new test topic breakouts. there are some categories that aren't likely to matter anymore.




That is also true. But you could extrapolate the relevant info from the previous versions diagnostic report. Simply disregard the topics that wont be on the exam anymore.


----------

